# Style differences between Daito Ryu and Yoshinkan



## Mr. President (Jun 22, 2015)

Trying to understand the differences in style and curriculum between Daito ryu Aikijujutsu and Yoshinkan Aikido. What is evident in one that is missing in the other?

Thanks


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Li and Stanley Pranin are probably the two who have best documented the link and differences between aikido and daito ryu.

Aikido Sangenkai Blog - Honolulu Hawaii - Oahu

Aikido Journal Blog Aikido Journal Online s Official Blog


----------

